# what should be in a mua makeup kit?



## A Gurl Can Mac (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello,  I am a MUA and I have tons of things in my kit but. I know I need more so can u guys give me some skincare items that are necessary to have in a kit?    Thanks a ton!


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 21, 2011)

I recommend at least these--

  	An all skin type face moisturizer
  	an all skin type eye cream
  	body moisturizer
  	eye make up remover pads
  	facial cleansing cloths
  	Finishing spray--Evian mist, Fix+, UD All Nighter, something like that
  	Mattifier/pore filler
  	Primer

  	Bonus items--
  	A really rich moisturizer for dry skins
  	A richer eye cream
  	A line filler
  	Pearlescent additive for moisturizers to make them more luminous
  	Tinted primers
  	Three shades of BB Cream--Missha has a broader range of the better ones out there and Seoulglamour on Amazon has an amazing price on authentic Missha


----------

